# Tried An Xd Last Night



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Had a good night at the range last night. - Gotta luv-it after XMAS.:smt023

Mostly regulars like myself & afew "newbie's" with new guns to try out - one couple had (XD-9/ 2 RUGER MKIII's), another guy (BERETTA 96 .40cal & SIG232) who hadn't shot in years, & a couple of AF MP's in their early 20's dropped by to try out a new toy. An XD-45 w/gear

I'm not to familliar with the XD's, just looked a few in the past few months pondering, but one of these guys had the whole gear pkg. _Gun/Holster/Mag holder/Extra mag/Case_ etc. - I was impressed. 
After shooting & sharing some normal banter/shooting tips w/them they offered me a chance to shoot in exchange to try my Beretta 92FS. It was an offer I couldn't pass up. So we swapped - loaded up some mags, and threw rounds downrange to targets at about 10yrds. - NICE!!!

_Bragging rights here - I actually shot tighter groupings with the XD than my 92 last night, even after I discovered that it was shooting a wee bit high - DOUGH!_

Everything was going good - I liked it alot - they liked mine..yadda.. yadaa.. when he decided to load up some Hydrashock Defense ammo he'd brought with only to discover it was .45GAP JHP rounds! Not ACP.

Ummm....I'm no expert by any means......._but did anybody notice the SHORTER casing_?:smt100

He claimed the dealer he'd bought the XD from assured him that this *WAS* the right ammo. I know the XD offers a .45GAP version, but this gun wasn't that model.

Not to tempt fate.... I called over the local "pro/instructor" who was shooting that night - cause again - _not an expert_ - and he offered his serious doubts about them firing properly cause of the obvious designation on the casing and showed us the cartridge comparisons.

.45ACP 1.5" - .45GAP 1" in length (I'm not getting into how may thousandths difference here)

And he was right. When chambered .45GAP seated too far forward of the feed ramp down into the barrel and the firing pin barely touched the primer on the round. Well the "kid" tried it anyways - YEP MISSFIRE - X 5 outta 10 - so much for that.

So just an observation. I don't shoot .45 cal and if .45ACP is the "norm", why would .45GAP (_thought it was only a GLOCK designation_) be offered as a defensive round for the XD? IS this a common error or are the models supposed to be "interswapable" w/ rounds? Or did the dealer screw-up? (_ I find that surprising cause use him exclusively for my shooting gear & he has yet to disapoint)_

I'm re-pondering getting an XD in the near future, and I really like the gun itself, but I don't want any screw-ups when picking ammo.

Later


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

There are XD's made for .45 GAP and .45 ACP. If I understand what you said correctly, there must have been a mixup in buying either the ammo or the gun. I've got the little XD booklet/pamphlet next to me and they are definitely different model numbers. ACP is the "norm" though for the XD's as they offer 4 models instead of 2 like the ones chambered for GAP.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I visited Springfield XD's website & did some digging after I posted.

I believe it was a combo of 2 mix-ups:

1. the dealer grabbed the wrong box
2. a newbie owner who didn't know ther *WAS* a difference so didn't know any better

_On a side bar _: I guess I generally assumed that most people when making a purchase of *anything* - one usually does _some type of research _to help aid in one's decision. The newbie should of done his homework better, military or not.

Oh well to each his own, no real harm done. I still liked the XD-45 and will continue to do more _RESEARCH_ myself before I decide on my next handgun purchase.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Insert Standard XD Thread Reply here:

Be careful! DO NOT BUY AN XD... unless you have the budget available to buy two or three... 'cuz you will.

JeffWard


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Sometimes gun shop people don't know what they're talking about. I went to buy some .357 MAGNUM rounds one time, and after looking around for awhile the guy behind the counter said "Oh, they're over here," and grabbed a box of 357 SIG rounds. I told him they weren't what I needed and being met with a blank stare, I went on my way. It's always best to have a buddy with some gun experience to help you out while you're learning.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Sometimes gun shop people don't know what they're talking about.


Doubly true if you go to a sporting goods store that sells guns. Went with a friend yesterday to pick up some ammo at Dick's and the guy behind the counter knew NOTHING! He was even going so far as giving some other guy bogus gun law information.


----------

